# Bay Grouper 5/25



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Today was family fishing trip day so we loaded up around 11:00 hoping to dodge the storms long enough to fish a little. We only got to fish one spot for less than an hour but had a great time. My wife, Leanne, caught her first and second grouper, both nice fish. I, on the other hand, got broken off twice and choked a couple other fish. I just got two to the boat, both short. 



















One with Leanne and Sumner


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

nice fish and what a cutie, great to take kids fishing.


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Good Groupers for the Bay!


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

Any grouper is a tasty grouper.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

how are you gonna let your ole lady out-fish you????:moon

owell,

nice groupers!!!:bowdown


----------



## Whitie9688 (Sep 28, 2007)

Damn nice looking fish


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Damn Matt, you must be fishing Chris"s spots again.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Looks like a great day had by all. She will grow up and some day look back at the picture. Nice groupers. Gene


----------



## luv2fish52 (Mar 23, 2009)

bay grouper??? those would be great in the gulf! great catch!!


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

good job matt!!!! i'm sure sumner had a great time... chickenbone and i went 0 for 0 on the redfish this morning... always next time


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks forthe nice post and some awesome looking grouper there Matt. You may want to consider to ask/beg your wife to runcharters while you tend to the shop? 

Looks like she knows a thing or two about bay fishing...

Jimmy


----------



## Inshoreslayer24 (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice grouper!


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks guys! Leanne is VERY proud of her fish. We made stuffed grouper last night and it was great!

John, I'm going to tell Leanne you called her an old lady oke


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome fish there Matt, I've heard your're the King fo the nearshore reef fish bite! Wat to go!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

nice bay grouper for sure!!


----------



## jw1973 (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok...you don't have to give away any secrets but I would love to know more details on where you caught it and what you caught it with.



You don't have to name your spot, I know of some holes just east of the pass but never had any luck there.



What kind of bait were you using?



Needless to say, I'm impressed! Thanks for the good pics.


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

i would go out on a limb ana say that if you would like to learn the tips from the pros, make a stop into HOT SPOTS BAIT AND TACKLE... located in beautiful gulf breeze... great service, great prices... great bunch of guys


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Bay Pirate (5/26/2009)*Awesome fish there Matt, I've heard your're the King fo the nearshore reef fish bite! Wat to go!


I wish I was the king of something! Just trying to catch a few here and there.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice looking Grouper Matt, Glad you and the family had a Good time!!


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

> *jw1973 (5/26/2009)*Ok...you don't have to give away any secrets but I would love to know more details on where you caught it and what you caught it with.
> 
> You don't have to name your spot, I know of some holes just east of the pass but never had any luck there.
> 
> ...


Well this trip was a little different than the way I catch most of my groupers in the bay. I normally fish in 25-40 feet of water most of the time, this spot is deeper than that. I also catch most of my fish on large dead baits like boston/northern mackerels and menhaden. These fish were caught on live pinfish, that's all we brought with us. That's not to say I don't catch many fish on live bait in the bay, just more on dead baits. And actually pinfish is on the bottom of my live bait list. Live baits I do like are croakers, sugar trout, white trout, pigfish, cigar minnows and threadfins, not in any particular order. I usually use 60 lb floro leader, circle hooks and enough weight to get to the bottom depending on the current. I also don't anchor when I fish, that allows me to be able to fish different sides of the wreck. Alot of times you will get most of your bites on one side, up current side, down current side ect. I try to hook a lot of fish on the down current side so he has to fight the rod and the current to get back to the spot, I'll pull the boat out out gear and let the boat help us pull him away. Hope some of this helps.


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Matt Do Not Eat those Grouper!! Our bay is Extremely Poluted!! You do Not want to poisen your very pretty wife and daughter with those nasty damn bay grouper!! I'll stop by tomorrow and get them from you. We can put them in my pin fish trap. I'll even share the catch with you guys!! 

Nice Job!!! 

Arthur


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats a great pair for the bay. Not just the fish but the family. Good job Matt on puttin them on the spot. :bowdown And other dude,I would say they was caught on some sort of bait,somewhere in the vicinity of the panhandle bay system aka the ICW,during the daylight hour and on a boat. Hope that helps. :letsdrink


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice catch, It takes a lot of skill to pull keeper Grouper out of the bay.


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

God damn those are nice fish. When we go grouper fishing in the inner coastal thats about the size we catch. Very nice on taking the girls fishin. Both my mom and my sister hate fishing. I don't know why.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice job Matt, you better watch your butt on Monday..Youll have people following you through the bay..Ive been at Daybreak and seen some of those snap blackies and bay reds..


----------



## J.Hinote (Oct 3, 2007)

Matt,

P.J. and I have agreed that you are still the"KING" of the GOAT PASTURE!!

baaaaa- baaaaa

Purty nice catch ya got there. The fish is nice to


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice Fish!! Hell of a bay grouper!


----------



## Renegade (Oct 2, 2007)

Man, she is hot. Thumbs are kinda big though.

baaaaaa


----------

